# Blackjack Bermuda Hydroseed Journal



## Mtownman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Just finished our back yard overhaul and didn't have it in the budget to sod the 5k sq ft that we regraded so we decided to hydroseed the yard with blackjack Bermuda on Aug 18 2021 in the NW Atlanta. We went heavy on the seed and did 25 pounds. The installer also put down brown top millet on our slope to hopefully come in faster than the Bermuda and help with erosion. He also used 19-19-19 fertilizer. I intend on putting down jute netting to help prevent erosion on the slope as well. I am somewhat worried about starting Bermuda this late in the year but it is what it is. Any suggestions on getting it to grow quicker or make it through the winter would be greatly helpful. Here are some before photos.


----------



## Mtownman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Day 5 and already have some Bermuda sprouting. Had a good bit of washout from several heavy downpours the day or two after hydroseeded. Gotta love Mother Nature. So there's a decent bit of clumping and bare dirt spots with no hydro mulch . Wondering if I should rake it or not since there is already signs of germination. Don't want to do even more damage.


----------



## Mtownman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Day 18- Grass is coming in good in some spots, some filling in but multiple areas of concern with moss/algae. Cutting back on the watering and applied a fungicide and Scott's mossex. Remnants of a hurricane hit us and cause a lot of rain and wash out and covering of the seeding with soil sediment hopefully they'll grow through it. The Rhy got pretty high so trimmed it best I could but in hindsight should have maybe waited. The trimmings are now thick and clumpy and see to be blocking the Bermuda from pushing through


----------

